# С днём варенья нашего Костюнича!!!



## iolka

Счастливым будь - хоть трудно будет иногда,
Любимым будь - любовь спасает нас всегда,
Будь молодцом - в любых условиях держись,
Ведь чтобы ни было - прекрасна эта жизнь!

*С днём рождения!!!!!!*​

пс... Константин - это наш серьёзный админ akoK)))))))


----------



## MotherBoard

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!


----------



## Sergei

желаю .. ну короче, всего, чего желаешь!







Желаю радости всегда
И настроения бодрого,
Не знать печали никогда
И в жизни всего доброго.
Никогда не унывать,
Не видеть огорчения
И дни с улыбкой начинать,
Как в этот День Рождения!


----------



## Drongo

Так завтра же?

Костя, всё равно поздравляю тебя с твоим Днём Рождения! Желаю, чтобы у тебя всё было здорово! :good2: Крепкого здоровья, благополучия в семье, успехов на работе и в онлайне. И... В общем от меня, не забудь только имя своё ввести туда. 

С Днём Рождения! Ура!


----------



## iolka

Drongo написал(а):


> Так завтра же?


у меня уже завтра, так как часовой пояс другой))))... поэтому и поздравила.


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю С Днем Рождения ! И желаю самого главного - Здоровья !!! А всё остальное - будет.


----------



## MotherBoard

iolka написал(а):


> у меня уже завтра, так как часовой пояс другой))))... поэтому и поздравила.


Млин...опередили... Только сейчас дошло


----------



## Sergei

*iolka*, так вы в какой стране???


----------



## iolka

*Sergei*, в России... в ней же 12 часовых поясов!!!!!)))))


----------



## Sergei

*iolka*, вы отвечаете быстрей, чем мой интернет через nokia pc suite . я и забыл, что смена суток идёт с востока .


----------



## zaq

*Мои поздравления, akoK!!!* 

_*Непроторенные дороги
Предпочитают козероги.
Высокогорные отроги
Для козерогов нипочём.
Наш Козерог ничем не хуже
И, если так по жизни нужно,
Идёт нехоженым путём.
Упорно лезет он по скалам,
По ледникам и перевалам.
Все удивляются немало -
Зачем его туда несёт?
Любую пропасть перепрыгнет,
И он со временем достигнет
Никем не виданных высот.
Внизу лежат каменьев груды,
Интриги, дрязги, пересуды.
Не вспомнятся ни на секунду
Часы волнений и тревог.
И он стоит - такой красивый,
Весёлый, сильный и счастливый
Наш именинник Козерог! *_


----------



## Mila

*У нас отличная причина
Поздравить друга Константина:
У симпатичного мужчины,
То бишь у Кости, — именины!

Про Костю в книжке прочитали,
Что постоянен, твёрже стали…
Да мы и сами это знали —
Мы лучше друга не встречали!

Надёжен, верен, чист душой,
Наш Костя — парень золотой!
И мы сердечно поздравляем
Тебя, наш друг! Всех благ желаем!*









*Играй, пианист...*


----------



## icotonev

С Днем Рождения! Я желаю вам удачи и здоровье!


----------



## ТроПа

Поздоровляю Вас шановний з таким добрим святом як День народження.
Бажаю вам мати багато терпіння та наснаги у роботі.
У особистому житті усіляких гараздів та здоров'я.


----------



## edde

Любимого начальника с днём варенья! Костя, желаю тебе счастья, крепкого здоровья, стальных нервов с нами и конечно же хорошего настроения на весь год.


----------



## Денис

Поздравляю! Желаю побед в битвах с вредоносами, несколько степеней защиты здоровью и хронического терпения!


----------



## sanek_freeman

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям  С Днем Рождения, Костя! Желаю счастья и удачи


----------



## OKshef

Вот такую интересную информацию нашел на просторах интернета, касающуюся сегодняшнего дня.


Спойлер: Праздник Зервана-Карана



наступает 4-5 января, когда Солнце входит в 15 градус Козерога.

Накануне этого дня — день пустоты и молчания. В это время и до заката постятся.

Зерван — по зороастрийским понятиям — нечто абсолютно непознаваемое человеком, с другой стороны, *к Зервану обращаются за защитой от всяких искажений, от зла*. Зороастрийцы считают, что время бывает 4-х видов — прошлое, настоящее, будущее и вечное.

Зерван-Карана символизирует замкнутое время, в котором живут люди из-за двойственности их природы. Телесно человек живет в циклическом, замкнутом времени, то есть рождается и умирает. Душа и Дух его бессмертны, и пребывают в вечном.

Священные растения — сосна и ель — в этот день они являются основным украшением жилища. Также на праздник Зервана-Карана устраивают факельные шествия.


По-моему, очень символично.
Поэтому сегодня по стране *VirusNet* объявляется факельное шествие и фейерверк по случаю дня рождения *Akok*. (Реквизит приносить с собой).
С большим удовольствием присоединяюсь к хвалебным песням и здравицам в честь именинника! Долгих лет тебе, плодотворной работы и огромного счастья!


----------



## Саныч

*Желаю жизни без кручины, 
Не волноваться без причины, 
Всегда иметь веселый вид, 
Вовек не знать, где что болит.*

*Поздравляю!!!*


----------



## Analyzer

*Поздравляю !*
Здоровья, Счастья и Успехов во всём !


----------



## magirus

Поздравляю, и всяческих успехов желаю!!!


----------

